# Vostok twin lever (dual boiler) maintenance, my seal has blown!



## fezza (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi All,

I wonder if you can help, I am a novice with coffee though I am good with my hands so I will attempt to fix my machine, but would would greatly appreciate some advice .

Does anyone know (or have links!) to the seal I will need to buy for my group levers. looking at other threads it seems I only need one seal per lever. as opposed to the 3 seals on some other lever machines.

Also, would I need any other tools, (again links would be awesome!) such as a seal slip on tool, or other specialist tools, or could I just get away with brute strength and ingenuity?!

My pressure gauge seems to be stuck at 2 bar too, so I will need to replace that maybe, if anyone knows where I could get a similar item?

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

fezza said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wonder if you can help, I am a novice with coffee though I am good with my hands so I will attempt to fix my machine, but would would greatly appreciate some advice .
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the forum Paul.

check this thread:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55415-new-1-group-lever-from-acs-vostok-1-group/?do=embed#comments

Same group - La San Marco. You can remove the piston and replace the seals easily via the top of the group, or you can use a tool and remove the piston from the bottom of the group.

you can skim through the thread - it's long, and the first part is about the machine being developed and built. And he middle and later parts are about the actual machine, maintenance, how-tos, etc. very informative.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@fezzaWelcome to the forum....to save you reading 150 plus pages.

Full details in the videos below by our very own @The Systemic Kid

A link to a piston seal removal too made by our very own @Norvin makes the job even easier

The piston seal will last longer if you lubricate things every so often...I expect yours is about 2 years old? The pressure gauge is 1/8 inch thread I think, screwed in with a bit of PTFE tape on the thread so it doesn't leak. You have to not use the case to fit but a spanner on the square nut at the rear and be gentle...the tape allows you to get a leak free seal without having to fully tighten (so you can get the gauge upright).

I think you would be best to get a parts parcel direct from ACS. order a decent stock of bits...group gaskets, piston seals, spare gauge, group water valve parts (*show them a photo/s of the group you have*), shower screen etc...

http://www.elcor.it

Email the company for the parts.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/403-la-san-marco-lsm-leva-group-piston-seal-tool-acs-evo-leva/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=214&embedComment=214&embedDo=findComment#comment-214






Replacing those snappy shower circlips with easy to fit and remove GU10 light fitting clips @Like Medium Strong Coffee

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55415-new-1-group-lever-from-acs-vostok-1-group/?do=embed&comment=855383&embedComment=855383&embedDo=findComment


----------



## fezza (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks Dave will get on it, yes the machines about two years old I did have a look through the threads here but It almost fried my mind!

I think I have three seals, just got confused from the threads!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@fezza You don't have 3 seals if you have a Vostok?


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@fezza Welcome to the forum!

Removing the 4 Alan nuts and servicing the piston are pretty easy, thanks to Patrick's video, Norvin's tool, Molykote 111 and some PTFE tapes.

Please do grab some nylon washers for the M10 Alan nuts

GU10 clips - highly recommended. It makes the job of removing the shower screen and lubing the bottom of the group head easier.


----------



## fezza (Oct 27, 2021)

I



DavecUK said:


> @fezza You don't have 3 seals if you have a Vostok?


 tbh, I don't have a clue! I wasn't planning on opening the machine up until I get all the parts/tools I need.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

When you have 5 posts, upload a photo of your group from the side and slightly above.


----------



## fezza (Oct 27, 2021)

http://imgur.com/U5VLDNi


Hi Guys, here is a pic of my piston, right now I would just be happy to get the seals replaced and lubed, I have the lube on order and those silicon washers are here, but the manufacturer is slow to respond. The asked if I want a 'seeger' but I do not know what that is!

It looks like I have two seals, any idea where I can get these (in this country preferably) I would love to get this machine sorted!

I have been in touch with this guy



> > https://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product/la-san-marco-leva-piston-seals-x-2/


 , but it seems like I need another thinner seal as my machine looks like it has just two.

Many thanks gang

Paul


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@fezza You just need the seals in the Ferrari espresso link, one for each piston.

The Teflon seal will be fine as will the one at the top (most probably). You must have an older group, current ones have a stainless piston (why I asked age of the machine), I'm guessing, and for a the photo of the group from the top and side...was only concerned about the water valve fittings.

In fact why don't you review my earlier post (I went to quite a lot of work to pull together useful tips for you)....perhaps the "seeger" is some name they give the piston removal tool, which Norvin makes and sells on here for about 3 to 4 times less than the ones on the internet.

Can you remind us what country you're in again please?


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi, maybe "seeger" should be a security round clip below shower screen. Search on google "seeger ring" and you will see a picture of that.


----------



## fezza (Oct 27, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @fezza You just need the seals in the Ferrari espresso link, one for each piston.
> 
> The Teflon seal will be fine as will the one at the top (most probably). You must have an older group, current ones have a stainless piston (why I asked age of the machine), I'm guessing, and for a the photo of the group from the top and side...was only concerned about the water valve fittings.
> 
> ...


 Hi, yes I appreciate all your help! I'm in the UK, Plymouth, Britain's ocean city, and some say the capital of the Southwest. It was a friend of mine 'Tsangpa' that installed the machine, myself I prefer Nescafe!.........joking!

yeah, I will get Norvins tool I think, makes sense!

Thanks again!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

fezza said:


> Hi, yes I appreciate all your help! I'm in the UK, Plymouth, Britain's ocean city, and some say the capital of the Southwest. It was a friend of mine 'Tsangpa' that installed the machine, myself I prefer Nescafe!.........joking!
> 
> yeah, I will get Norvins tool I think, makes sense!
> 
> Thanks again!


 With a 2 group, just make sure you buy a factory pack of spare bits, to make the postage worthwhile.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Naked said:


> Hi, maybe "seeger" should be a security round clip below shower screen. Search on google "seeger ring" and you will see a picture of that.


 Ah well GU10 light fitting clips are your friend, easier to fit and remove....I put a link in that post


----------



## Levvieman (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## fezza (Oct 27, 2021)

nice!, I have purchased Norvins tool (it's on its way), and some GU10 clips as the circlips are a right pain!


----------

